# Taking the exam soon



## tlcmagic (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I haven't posted for a while, mostly because I have been busy with school and studying. 
I am taking my practical exam this week, my final written next week.. and after that, I will be ready for the NREMT test.

My instructor says I am more than ready, that I could take it now and pass it.  I am glad he has so much confidence in me.  I am a little nervous though, cause the last time I took the test was back when it was still paper.  

This is a re-cert for me...   Hope it goes well.


----------



## Silver_Lining (Apr 25, 2010)

Good Luck!
I'm sure you'll do perfectly! 

-C-


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 26, 2010)

CaliGirlEMT said:


> Well, I haven't posted for a while, mostly because I have been busy with school and studying.
> I am taking my practical exam this week, my final written next week.. and after that, I will be ready for the NREMT test.
> 
> My instructor says I am more than ready, that I could take it now and pass it.  I am glad he has so much confidence in me.  I am a little nervous though, cause the last time I took the test was back when it was still paper.
> ...



Yeah, $hitting bricks myself. I am done with class (A loooong basic class....), and have class final in two weeks inlcuding practicals, then my IPE's the week after. I have a 96.6 class average, and 98 test average. My biggest fear is I become the loser who did great in class and bombs the NR-EMT.

I have never wanted something over so bad before in my life.

Good luck, from what I have been told... "If you know your stuff, you will pass...."


----------



## joeshmoe (Apr 26, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> My biggest fear is I become the loser who did great in class and bombs the NR-EMT.



I dont see what the fear is, you can schedule taking the NREMT at your own convenience, when you feel ready. Then if you for some reason you fail it, you simply retake it.  If someone fails it 3 times or whatever the maximum is, well, they shouldnt be EMTs anyway.
Nremt practicals you may only get one shot at, but those are just memorizing skill sheets. You know EXACTLY what you will be tested on, unlike the written.

My school finals were the only real hurdle, after that the NREMT was gravy.


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 26, 2010)

joeshmoe said:


> I dont see what the fear is, you can schedule taking the NREMT at your own convenience, when you feel ready



Oh, I feel like I am ready now. My fear is what I "don't know that I don't know"



joeshmoe said:


> My school finals were the only real hurdle, after that the NREMT was gravy.



That's refreshing. Our instructor has been teaching so that we know what we are doing, not just the correct answers so it is good to hear that a good class is harder than the exam.


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 27, 2010)

IMHO the NREMT is over hyped, just study, know your stuff and dont be nervous youll do fine, i thought it was pretty easy

a site that helped me study for the NREMT and that i recommend to EVERYONE is: 
http://www.prenhall.com/emtachieve/
it deff showed me on which subjects i was lacking in and i needed to study. its well worth the $30! 

(note i dont work for Prenhall or any of their affilates)


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 27, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> a site that helped me study for the NREMT and that i recommend to EVERYONE is:
> http://www.prenhall.com/emtachieve/
> it deff showed me on which subjects i was lacking in and i needed to study.



MusicMedic, what did you think about the questions in the 4 practice exams? Are they decent and comparable to what I may see on the NREMT?

We got this free with our class... maybe because Limmerman, one of the authors of the Brady book is from our area, not sure but I used it a lot as my on-line study time.

When I first got involved, I read the wrong book... the AAOS book. By the time class started, and I did the first 4 practice tests I scored in the mid to upper 70's based on what I learned from self study... as the class progressed, and I read the Brady book I scored higher and higher until I now get 100 on all four exams.

Also, to avoid falling into the trap of just "knowing the right answer, but not why" every time I took one of those tests and could not explain in my head WHY the question was right I would write that test number down and research the answer.

You have made me feel much better.


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 27, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> MusicMedic, what did you think about the questions in the 4 practice exams? Are they decent and comparable to what I may see on the NREMT?
> 
> We got this free with our class... maybe because Limmerman, one of the authors of the Brady book is from our area, not sure but I used it a lot as my on-line study time.
> 
> ...



Yeah the questions on the Site are pretty close to the NREMT, ive tried a few other sites as well but none of them were as close. I belive it prepared me pretty well for the NREMT test. 

thats good that you have that mentality that you want to know why its the right answer.

Another tip about the NREMT: When you take it, dont stress if the first few questions seem absoulutly Impossible... it starts off hard but then gauges to your diffculty level/competency level.

just be confident in your answers and youll be fine


----------



## tlcmagic (May 4, 2010)

Well, I passed my practical exam.  And I had my clinical on Saturday.... everything so far is good.  This week is my written class final and Friday we'll be scheduling our NREMT exam.  I am pretty excited about it actually... 

Can't wait to get that cert in my hands again.

My fiance passed too. I am very proud of him!  ^_^^_^^_^


----------



## atropine (May 4, 2010)

corona's, corona's, and more corona's and you will be fine.<_<


----------

